# CryEngine anstatt CryEngine 4



## CrimsoN 2.0 (21. August 2013)

Grüße,

ich glaube jeder von uns kennt die Crysis 1 bis 3 und auch die CryEngine 1 bis 3 doch nun geht Crytek einen andren weg.
Anstatt die CryEngine 4 zu entwickeln geht Crytek einen andren weg. Es soll nix Komplett neues kommen sonder eine ständige weiter Entwicklung der Engine.  

Die CryEngine soll auf allen Plattformen laufen also: PC, PS 3 und 3, X-Box 360 und One und auch Nintendo´s WiiU soll unterstützt werden.

Crytek auch ein Video dazu gemacht was ich euch nicht vorenthalten will.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vF1zjDSqPoo

*Persönlich:*

Sehr schöne weg muss ich sagen!


Quelle: Neue CryEngine geht an den Start - ComputerBase
Ur-Quelle: Crytek Announces the Arrival of the New CRYENGINE® | Crytek

P.s.: An die liebe PCGH Redaktion das nächste wäre es nett wenn ihr nicht so tuen würdet als hätte ihr das hier nicht gelesen


----------



## RavionHD (21. August 2013)

Das ist sehr geil! Ich benutze die Cryengine 3 auch und freue mich über diese Entwicklung. 
Man hat jedoch in letzter Zeit sehr große serverseitige Probleme gehabt, fast kein User konnte seine alten Maps öffnen, und externe Sachen aus Blender, Sketchup und co konnte man auch nicht importieren, die Sache wurde aber heute geregelt.


----------



## Erquicken (21. August 2013)

Bow.... Also ich bin immer wieder begeistert, wenn ich diese Engine in Aktion sehe.  
Ich finde es nur schade das es bisher kaum spiele gibt die sich diese Grafik-Power-Engine zu nutze machen.


----------



## RavionHD (21. August 2013)

Erquicken schrieb:


> Bow.... Also ich bin immer wieder begeistert, wenn ich diese Engine in Aktion sehe.
> Ich finde es nur schade das es bisher kaum spiele gibt die sich diese Grafik-Power-Engine zu nutze machen.


 
In der Indieszene ist die Engine mittlerweile relativ beliebt geworden:

Projects


----------



## lipt00n (21. August 2013)

und dann kommt die nächste source, und alle sehen alt aus


----------



## RavionHD (21. August 2013)

lipt00n schrieb:


> und dann kommt die nächste source, und alle sehen alt aus


 
Die Unreal Engine 4 nicht zu vergessen.


----------



## Rollora (22. August 2013)

Erquicken schrieb:


> Bow.... Also ich bin immer wieder begeistert, wenn ich diese Engine in Aktion sehe.
> Ich finde es nur schade das es bisher kaum spiele gibt die sich diese Grafik-Power-Engine zu nutze machen.


das ist ganz einfach: weil Grafik eben nicht alles ist. Oder eben auch schon X-mal erklärt: die Cryengine ist außer schön, nicht viel: sie braucht viel ressourcen, unterstützt kaum komplexe Mechaniken usw.
Es gibt Engines da ist in kürzerer Zeit ein besseres Spiel entwickelbar, etwa die Unreal Engine.

@News: das ist nichts neues, schon die Cryengine 2 war nur eine verbesserte Cryengine, die CE3 auch nur eine an die Konsolen angepasste CE2

@Crimson, da ich weiß, dass du an LRS "leidest", hier ein Tip, du hast in den wenigen Zeilen eine beliebte Phrase gleich 2x verwendet, es klingt irgendwie besser, wenn du eines davon leicht umformulierst.
Ist nur ein Tip:


CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> ich glaube jeder von uns kennt die Crysis 1 bis 3 und auch die CryEngine 1 bis 3 doch nun* geht Crytek einen andren weg.*
> Anstatt die CryEngine 4 zu entwickeln *geht Crytek einen andren weg*. ...


----------



## Seeefe (22. August 2013)

Naja Spiele die die CryEngine benutzen gefallen mir auch nicht so, klar Grafik ist toll anzusehen aber sonst  Naja wohl der Grund warum ich mich mit Crysis nie anfreunden konnte


----------



## Voodoo2 (22. August 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> In der Indieszene ist die Engine mittlerweile relativ beliebt geworden:
> 
> Projects


 

toll das macht mir den mund wässrig


----------



## M3talGuy (22. August 2013)

Schöne Sache 
Sieht ja schick aus die Engine. 

OT:


> Grüße,
> 
> ich glaube jeder von uns kennt die Crysis 1 bis 3 und auch die CryEngine 1 bis 3 doch nun geht Crytek einen andren weg.
> Anstatt die CryEngine 4 zu entwickeln geht Crytek einen andren weg. Es  soll nix Komplett neues, sondern eine ständige weiter Entwicklung  der Engine, kommen.
> ...


Nur ein paar Denkanstöße (rechtschreib - und satzbaumäßig)


----------



## hwk (22. August 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Grüße,
> 
> ich glaube jeder von uns kennt die Crysis 1 bis 3 und auch die CryEngine 1 bis 3 doch nun geht Crytek einen andren weg.


 
Richtig müsste es heißen: Far Cry, Crysis, Crysis 2 und Crysis 3, da Far Cry auf der CryEngine 1 basiert, Crysis auf der CryEngine 2 und Crysis 2+3 auf der CryEngine 3.


----------



## unthinkable (22. August 2013)

Hoffentlich kommt Ryse noch für PC, die Xbox One nutzt die neue Cryengine bestimmt nicht so wie ich das gerne hätte


----------



## shinobi2611 (23. August 2013)

lipt00n schrieb:


> und dann kommt die nächste source, und alle sehen alt aus



Ich denke die neue Source Engine wird einiges Raushaun. Valve wird sich wahrscheinlich zur Zeit im Büro tief ins Fäustchen lachen und denken "macht nur haut eure Engine raus und verbessert sie wenn wir dann kommen werdet ihr alle weinen"^^

Ich bin jetzt aber erstmal auf ein anständiges Game mit UE4 gespannt und das aus dem Hause Epic. Die werden bestimmt wieder einen Grafik Kracher bringen der sich gewaschen hat.


----------



## shinobi2611 (23. August 2013)

hwk schrieb:


> Richtig müsste es heißen: Far Cry, Crysis, Crysis 2 und Crysis 3, da Far Cry auf der CryEngine 1 basiert, Crysis auf der CryEngine 2 und Crysis 2+3 auf der CryEngine 3.



Du hast X-Isle vergessen von Crytek  das kommt vor Far Cry^^ War zwar nur ein Benchmark aber das war Cryengine 0.5^^


----------



## blackout24 (23. August 2013)

shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Ich denke die neue Source Engine wird einiges Raushaun. Valve wird sich wahrscheinlich zur Zeit im Büro tief ins Fäustchen lachen und denken "macht nur haut eure Engine raus und verbessert sie wenn wir dann kommen werdet ihr alle weinen"^^
> 
> Ich bin jetzt aber erstmal auf ein anständiges Game mit UE4 gespannt und das aus dem Hause Epic. Die werden bestimmt wieder einen Grafik Kracher bringen der sich gewaschen hat.


 
Unreal 3 wäre mal was, aber anscheind kann Epic (genau wie Valve) nicht bis 3 zählen. 

Der letzte Part mit dem Regen sah schon dämlich gut aus.


----------



## hwk (23. August 2013)

shinobi2611 schrieb:


> Du hast X-Isle vergessen von Crytek  das kommt vor Far Cry^^ War zwar nur ein Benchmark aber das war Cryengine 0.5^^


 
Er hat im zitierten Post aber nur von CryEngine 1-3 gesprochen


----------



## Bensta (24. August 2013)

Sieht aus wie ein Benchmark von Futurmark. Spiele sehen aber anders aus.


----------



## blackout24 (24. August 2013)

Bensta schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Benchmark von Futurmark. Spiele sehen aber anders aus.


 
Ich finde eigentlich, dass die Futurmark Benchmarks meist gar nicht so toll aussehen verglichen mit aktuellen Spielen und meist dafür relativ schlecht laufen.


----------



## AnonHome1234 (25. August 2013)

Das Ende wohaa


----------



## kero81 (25. August 2013)

CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> P.s.: An die liebe PCGH Redaktion das nächste wäre es nett wenn ihr nicht so tuen würdet als hätte ihr das hier nicht gelesen


 
Meinste die lesen sich hier alles durch? Wie stellst Du dir das bitte vor? Was meinste wie lange das dauern würde, da haben die wohl kaum die Zeit zu...


----------



## Rollora (27. August 2013)

Er meint wohl eher, er hat eine Usernews verfasst und die PCGH hat davon abgeschrieben und soll diese Usernews doch wenigstens als Quelle angeben.
Aber Crimson liest wohl nicht so genau, sonst wüsste er, dass fast 50% der "News" aus Quellen der User kommen und seine Usernews nur dann was wert ist, wenn sie auch gut geschrieben & recherchiert ist...


----------

